# 85 gallon



## miner_skyline (Jan 9, 2008)

hello forum
I am new to this site but I have been in the hobby for a few years now. here is a pic of my tank. http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj109/miner_skyline/

equipment
eheim 2217
fluval 404
and a sump that is on top of the tank vice under it
2 power heads
384watts power compacts
Aqua C Remora skimmer


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice setup, I want mine to be that size some day. Although it could do with more coral, there's a ton of space. :?


----------



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

what kind of LR and LS is that? It looks very nice


----------



## miner_skyline (Jan 9, 2008)

Altohombre said:


> what kind of LR and LS is that? It looks very nice


some of the live rock is from fiji, the cool looking pieces i got here in japan not sure where it orignated from. as for the live sand i bought it from liveaquaria.com


----------

